

Submitting your Windows 8 apps - davux
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/windowsstore/archive/2012/02/13/submitting-your-windows-8-apps.aspx

======
ttrashh
Wonder how are they going to keep people from gaming the name reservation
system?

